# Java Auto Updater...



## Big Black Dog

Everytime I go on-line, this stupid Java Auto Updater thing pops up at the bottom of my computer blinking and it's driving me nuts.  How do I get rid of this obnoxious annoying stupid thing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delete it or let it update. Which do you want to do?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Quantum Windbag said:


> Delete it or let it update. Which do you want to do?



Delete it.


----------



## Ringel05

Big Black Dog said:


> Everytime I go on-line, this stupid Java Auto Updater thing pops up at the bottom of my computer blinking and it's driving me nuts.  How do I get rid of this obnoxious annoying stupid thing.



You have the Java auto updater box checked.  Go to control panel, Java and look for the box, un-check it and that should take care of the problem.


----------



## JBeukema

Disable the service via services.msc and disable the run-at-startup


----------

